# Motel & Man



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Man mi ha detto che non è solo sesso. E me l'ha detto nella pausa tra la _prima_ e la _seconda_ (la terza solo con l'intervento della Madonna di Lourdes e Fatima insieme  magari l'aiuto di Buddah che potrebbe sempre servire)
L'ho guardato come se avesse avuto quattro teste e cinque pipini mega funzionanti ma non per "non è solo sesso" ma perchè...
MA VA?
Però prima di rispondergli sarcasticamente ho fatto girare i neuroni tebani, valutando chi avevo davanti.
Una frase del genere detta da Mattia avrebbe voluto dire. Non è solo sesso perchè mi sto innamorando di te, detta da Man, vuol dire che dopo di me. Il nulla. Vuol dire che non è solo sesso perchè siamo stati colleghi. Perchè comunque parliamo, anzi parlavamo, anche di altro. Perchè lui mi frequenterebbe anche fuori. E ricordo bene il malessere che aveva per me, i primi tempi di motel, come se portarmi li fosse non alla mia altezza per quello che le persone avrebbero potuto pensare.
-Tebe non sei da motel. Sei da avente diritto.-
Che gentiluomo.
Lui non concepisce solo sesso, non ne varrebbe la pena rischiare tutto, solo per bombarsi  una figa, e comunque anche se fosse stato alla fine solo sesso, sarebbe finita alla terza volta. Quarta toh. 
Lui deve sentire che ne deve valere la pena. E il solo sesso non la vale.
-Certo che non è solo sesso Man..- ho risposto.

La frase è uscita dopo che stavamo tirandoci testate sulla questione della fedeltà.
Il discorso è uscito  perchè mi ha raccontato che suo cugino, all' età di 56 anni ha mollato moglie e figli (grandi) per andare a vivere con la ex compagna  di università con cui aveva avuto una storia millanta anni prima e che una sera si sono rivisti per caso ed è scoppiato l'amore. Tempo sei mesi e lui è andato via.
Dovevate vedere l'incazzamento di Man.
Sdraiato sul letto, appoggiato sui cuscini, fumare la sua e-cig  con me sopra che lo usavo come materasso e sentivo rimbombare la voce dalla sua cassa toracica al mio orecchio appoggiato sopra.. E una sua mano sul fianco. 
-Ma non puoi a quell'età fare queste stronzate. Sembra un rincoglionito! Si è bevuto totalmente il cervello, parla come un adolescente al primo innamoramento, non sembra più lui. Anche i figli gli sono contro e non gli parlano.-
-I figli? I figli non devono entrare nella coppia genitoriale, a meno che non ci siano situazioni di violenza o altro, ma per delle corna, scusa è intollerabile.-
-Per un cazzo Tebe, i figli è giusto che intervengano in questo senso. Perchè un padre che molla tutto nel giro di sei mesi, ha qualche rotella che non funziona e i figli devono intervenire.-
-Continuo a non essere d'accordo, soprattutto sulla questione corna. Ti ricordo che il traditore non diventa improvvisamente un serial killer.- poi mi sono fermata e -Tu ti senti un serial killer? Troveresti giusto che i tuoi figli più grandi ti facessero la ramanzina se noi dovessimo venire fuori? Non ci credo. Non lo permetteresti.-
Ci ha pensato un attimo -No, non glielo permetterei, ma questo non vuol dire che nei loro confronti  mi sentirei in difetto e mi metterei in discussione anche come padre che ha sempre professato certi valori, come la fedeltà, e continuo a professarli, ma poi sono qui. Con te. Ed è dove vorrei essere.-
-Ma lo vedi che sei un controsenso? Io non credo alla fedeltà come valore, il sesso è sesso Man, non entra nella coppia ufficiale. Non vuol dire "niente" sotto un certo aspetto, niente nella vita di tutti i giorni. Discorso diverso, e lo sai, se invece quello che spetta a me in quanto compagna mi viene negato perchè dato ad un altra. Ennò. Li le cose cambiano.-

E' a questo punto che mi ha detto. Un pò ringhiando. _Noi non siamo solo sesso, smettila._
Mi ha parlato di affinità nascoste,che indubbiamente ci sono nonostante gli eoni di mentalità che ci separano.
E me l'ha detto un pò piccato come se io sminuissi il tutto. Come se sminuissi lui, riducendolo ad un mero oggetto sessuale. (si sopravvaluta lo so...)
Mi ha fatto un discorso pindarico in cui parlava di "passione" che comunque con il tempo cala, facendomi quasi intendere che la passione iniziale (MA QUANDO! DOVE! L'AVETE VISTA VOI? IO NO CAZZO!!!) che c'era tra noi prima oggi si è affievolita ma è rimasto decisamente il piacere del motel perchè comunque fare sesso con te Tebe è...devastante unhappy.
Poi si è un pò ingelosito di Pupillo per un caffè preso insieme e mi ha fatto un pò di mostrizzamento bonario.
Poi è passato a parlare del fatto che con sua moglie  è cambiato. Cosa che fino a qualche mese fa mi diceva che  non aveva mutato di una virgola il suo atteggiamento.
Invece da qualche tempo è più paziente. Urla meno. Anche con i figli. Ci sono i "piccoli" che sono nel periodo so tutto io e sembra che sua moglie sia una loro schiava e  lui interviene quando esagerano.
Poi però cazziava lei e giù discussioni infinite. (come in casa Tebe. Uguale uguale)
Ora non lo fa più.
Lascia correre. Interviene solo con i figli. E sua moglie lo ha notato. E ne è contenta. Infatti le cose vanno meglio. Lei gli dice che sembra tornato a qualche anno fa.
Il senso di colpa lo ha reso più morbido con lei. O almeno credo sia quello, non lo ha nominato ma ho presupposto.
Non credo che il suo essere paziente sia come il mio con Mattia, ovvero non certo dettato dal senso di colpa ma da una bella ricarica di energia extra che di default mi fa apprezzare di più Matti eccetera.

Mentre faceva su e giù con l'indice sulla mia spina dorsale, ha detto che non ci_ sarà altra_ dopo di me. Ma non in una frase da drammone harmony, ma in una frase che ho preso come un gran bel complimento.
Per come è lui.
Fedele e moralista. Pieno di paletti, pippe mentali, figli e si. Moglie.
Un fedele. Nonostante in motel con me ci venga. Ma la mentalità è quella.
Uno che in quasi...trent'anni di matrimonio? Boh..ha tradito due volte, la seconda con me.
E non ero in preventivo. Ancora oggi quando ne parla me lo dice come se comunque non ci credesse fino in fondo.
( ho sudato sette camicie per traviarlo. Restio il ragazzo. Poi va beh, ho preso una pistola carica di anestetico, gli ho sparato, l' ho trascinato dormiente in motel e appena si è risvegliato gli ho versato la droga nel bicchiere, così mi sono approfittata di lui senza pietà)

Comunque. Tanti discorsi e ottimo sesso. Mi ci voleva alla grandissima.
E' stato davvero come fare un week in una spa ottocento stelle.








Però.
Manca tutto il rouge.
E mi sento trattata come una compagna.
Non fa sesso con me.
Non l'ha mai fatto, d'accordo ma adesso ha _confessato_.

Sono due mondi che si scontrano proprio.
Il mio, traditore, che ha bisogno di adrenalina_ perchè funzioni._
Il suo, fedele, che ha bisogno di rosa _perchè funzioni._



Comunque il mio ormone è di nuovo andato in letargo.

Eliade detta Sibilla è tornata, quindi la maledizione della patata secca incombe.


----------



## babsi (10 Febbraio 2013)

eppure devi accettarlo.
anche fra amanti può esserci un calo di passione.
anche se in effetti tutta sta passione ce l'ha vista solo lui, eh.
però quella lo era, sempre secondo i suoi standard :singleeye:
e cmq sei un po' "spenta" dentro per altri motivi, Tebe, che esulano proprio da Man.
Però un po' questo extra inaspettato ti ha fatto svagare, no?


----------



## Hellseven (10 Febbraio 2013)

babsi;bt7379 ha detto:
			
		

> eppure devi accettarlo.
> *anche fra amanti può esserci un calo di passione.*
> anche se in effetti tutta sta passione ce l'ha vista solo lui, eh.
> però quella lo era, sempre secondo i suoi standard :singleeye:
> ...


sacrosanto. ma a quel punto che senso ha continuare? Anche il rapporto con l'amante diventa una recita come lo è spesso il matrimonio di chi tradisce?


----------



## babsi (10 Febbraio 2013)

L7;bt7380 ha detto:
			
		

> sacrosanto. ma a quel punto che senso ha continuare? Anche il rapporto con l'amante diventa una recita come lo è spesso il matrimonio di chi tradisce?


In effetti L7...
Però vedi il punto è che le persone non sono figurine atte solo a recitare quel ruolo prestabilito e basta.
E quindi una volta che non lo recitano più bene si scartano e via, avanti il prossimo.
I rapporti umani sono complicati, mutevoli, sfuggenti, e quando ci sono di mezzo umanità e sentimenti, a meno che non si è come le bestie, magari non si manda tutto subito a puttane così come niente fosse solo perchè un po' di passione è venuta meno (anche se sì, son d'accordo con te, lo si dovrebbe fare invece; perchè che cazzo, se proprio uno si deve far l'amante, che almeno sia più bravo a letto che il marito, NO??
E invece spesso no.
Ci piace quella persona e basta.
La passionalità c'entra poco a volte.)


----------



## devastata (10 Febbraio 2013)

Mi metterei in discussione anche come padre che ha sempre professato certi valori, come la fedeltà, e continuo a professarli, ma poi sono qui.


Mi si azzererebbe l'ormone, almeno smetti di professare Man, meglio Tebe.

Il comportamento del cugino lo fa sentire più in colpa verso la famiglia?


----------

